# Griffin 25 Plus RTA OR Dotmod Petri 24mm RTA (clone) HELP PLZ



## Juliandeacon (30/3/17)

Hi guys, 

I just want some advice before I purchase.

I have both of these tanks available to me for the same price.

Which do you think is better and why?

I have a evic vtwo mini 

Help would be appreciated.

Regards
Julian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (30/3/17)

both of the tanks mentioned here will have slight overhang on your mod. 
another factor, depending on what you build on there.. these rta's perform much better at higher power.


----------



## Yagya (30/3/17)

best to stick to the 22mm tanks or rda's or get a dual vtc mod.


----------

